# What Do We Know About The Battery?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What all do we know about the battery in this thing? Here's what I know for "fact" (as fact as it can be) - please fill in the (many) blanks here:
It's a removable/replaceable battery, unlike the Razr
The NFC (radio?) is built into the OEM battery, so cheap aftermarket batteries may be less likely for us than other phones
A neat photo


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

You sure that's not the GSM version they got a hold of???? That one might have a removable battery, but ours may not. The article doesn't state either way. I'm curious about this too :/

It's a 1750 mAh battery I believe.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You sure that's not the GSM version they got a hold of???? That one might have a removable battery, but ours may not. The article doesn't state either way. I'm curious about this too :/
> 
> It's a 1750 mAh battery I believe.


I think you're right, that this is a gsm model. The battery cover doesn't have vzw's lte logo on it.

I really don't see then being different, though, especially since they both take sim cards.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Take this statement with a grain of salt, but P3Droid posted pics of a LTE Galaxy Nexus (micro SIM), which is located on the opposite side of the normal SIM. It showed a removable battery as well.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard it has 1750 mah.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm more curious about the battery life. =/

Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Just go into it expecting the battery life to suck, and anything else is a win.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I'm more curious about the battery life. =/
> 
> Sent from my Xoom or *Thunderbolt*, pick one


Can it be any worse than the TB?
But in all fairness, battery life did improved after some of the updates.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I highly doubt the battery life will be as bad as the tb, that was a combination of the lte radio, the screen, the cpu and a small battery.

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think you're right, that this is a gsm model. The battery cover doesn't have vzw's lte logo on it.
> 
> I really don't see then being different, though, especially since they both take sim cards.


I played with a Verizon one today, and can confirm the batt is removable. The prototype model I inspected had a 1750 batt in it, but I've been told that it's since been bumped to 1850 by someone who I believe.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I played with a Verizon one today, and can confirm the batt is removable. The prototype model I inspected had a 1750 batt in it, but I've been told that it's since been bumped to 1850 by someone who I believe.


That would be nice! Anything is an improvement over the garbage 1400mAh battery we got in the TBolt!


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That would be nice! Anything is an improvement over the garbage 1400mAh battery we got in the TBolt!


Agreed, I have to use the extended battery for the tbolt to have any prolonged activity and still have any sort of battery left.

Can't wait!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

frozenWinterIce said:


> Agreed, I have to use the extended battery for the tbolt to have any prolonged activity and still have any sort of battery left.
> 
> Can't wait!


At first I resisted the extended battery. But the bolt would only last a few hrs. (Meaning 3) So I got the brick, put it on my phone, now if I forget my charger I don't have a nervous breakdown.

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

frozenWinterIce said:


> At first I resisted the extended battery. But the bolt would only last a few hrs. (Meaning 3) So I got the brick, put it on my phone, now if I forget my charger I don't have a nervous breakdown.
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


No joke I can't use the stock battery at all no matter what ROM it drops at least 10% per hour on 3G only sitting idle. The extended battery I could easily get 2 days out of which is crazy. Hopefully the G-Nex has better battery than the TBolt but that doesn't seem like it would be too difficult.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> No joke I can't use the stock battery at all no matter what ROM it drops at least 10% per hour on 3G only sitting idle. The extended battery I could easily get 2 days out of which is crazy. Hopefully the G-Nex has better battery than the TBolt but that doesn't seem like it would be too difficult.


I don't see how some guys were gettin a full day outta the original battery. It never happened for me.

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

This is what I got on bamf 1.0.9 with adr test 3 kernal overnight with 3g and about an hour on 4g and it didn't Evan go one percent in that hour and about 2 hours on WiFi i consider myself a moderate user and on Soab i can go 10% in about 3hours all on 4g when I'm at work

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow that picture is horrible I still can't figure out how to get a clean picture uploaded I'll try again LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just gonna go the extra battery route. I don't like having the extra heft of an extended battery.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

This was posted today at Phandroid (via Droidlife). If image and description is to be believed than battery life will be just find and far better than existing 4GLTE phones.










"With a 4.65-inch 720p display, dual-core processor, and LTE radio, battery life was never expected to be a strong point for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus That is why a look at the above screenshot might offer some of the best news about the handset yet. After over five hours of heavy web surfing with the display brightness maxed out, this particular LTE Galaxy Nexus still held 45 percent of its charge intact. That should equate to an additional five hours of use, roughly. The results provide hope that under average daily use, the GNex will hold a charge long enough to last through the better part of the day, or at least the waking hours. At this point, I'm sure many would take any amount of battery life to own the next pure Google handset or simply learn of an accurate release date."


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

We will all complain once it's out as the because we won't put it down all day.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> We will all complain once it's out as the because we won't put it down all day.


I hate when they say you have to charge the battery for 12 hrs before the use. Yeah. That ain't happening.

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> This was posted today at Phandroid (via Droidlife). If image and description is to be believed than battery life will be just find and far better than existing 4GLTE phones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me that looks pretty BAD. No phone calls at all and at 45%. That means it won't last more than a few hours if you actually use it as a phone.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

csimo said:


> To me that looks pretty BAD. No phone calls at all and at 45%. That means it won't last more than a few hours if you actually use it as a phone.


Agreed. But keep in mind that is on pre-release software.


----------



## mschloz (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been following P3Droid on twitter beacuse he currently has a GN and was the one that provided the battery usage picture. he has also tweeted alot about the GN incuding a tid bit about that it might ship with a 1850 mAh battery instead of the announced 1750 mAh battery.


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I don't see how some guys were gettin a full day outta the original battery. It never happened for me.
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


I can get 8+ hours out of my tbolt without trying, that being said I also carry a wall charger and a spare charged battery.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I almost always get a full day on my phone.

Maybe 2 days a week, I'll have to plug it in as I drive someplace, but typically, it lasts until bedtime.

Its really a YMMV type of thing. You send lots of time playing with phone, using it as a media center, talking a lot, etc... well then NO phone will last you the day.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

qwirked said:


> I can get 8+ hours out of my tbolt without trying, that being said I also carry a wall charger and a spare charged battery.


Mostly ditto. I rarely get *under *12 hours - that's only when I play games on it for more than an hour. Talking/texting/surfing on and off all day, it'll easily last me as long as I need it to. It's only the gaming that kills the battery too fast. I too carry a spare charged battery but don't bother with a wall charger. If I ever need to use my spare battery, it EASILY lasts me until I go to bed - I just make sure I don't play games on my spare battery is all unless I have my second spare battery handy - rarely do though because I usually don't even need my first spare.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I don't see how some guys were gettin a full day outta the original battery. It never happened for me.
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


They never use it, ja ja.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They never use it, ja ja.


Hey buddy!!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

mschloz said:


> I have been following P3Droid on twitter beacuse he currently has a GN and was the one that provided the battery usage picture. he has also tweeted alot about the GN incuding a tid bit about that it might ship with a 1850 mAh battery instead of the announced 1750 mAh battery.


It will ship with an 1850 mAh battery, I have been able to confirm this with my source that showed me the snapshot of all the accessories available at launch for the phone, complete with SKU's and all. I can PM you the SKU if you'd like to try to order one =P


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey buddy!!!
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


Sup dude!!!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I don't see how some guys were gettin a full day outta the original battery. It never happened for me.
> 
> RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


It's VERY dependant on your signal. I can get a good 50% more out of my battery than my friend (both on TBs with CM7) because I have 3-4 bars service most of the day and he has 0-1 maybe 2 all day. This thing sucks power on cell standby.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah signal plays a huge part in battery life.

My office is Signal Jail and I easily burn 50% of a 3200mah battery with my Tbolt with heavy use. On days I'm out of the office, it's more like 25% with heavy use.

Also, until there are more uses for NFC, I plan on using a Seidio Slim even if they don't have the nfc embedded.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

StealthVoodoo said:


> Yeah signal plays a huge part in battery life.
> 
> My office is Signal Jail and I easily burn 50% of a 3200mah battery with my Tbolt with heavy use. On days I'm out of the office, it's more like 25% with heavy use.
> 
> Also, until there are more uses for NFC, I plan on using a Seidio Slim even if they don't have the nfc embedded.


Have you heard of Google Wallet ????? Just asking in case you mentioned that because Android Beam aren't enough (which I understand), thats a pretty neat feature for me, to be able to leave my wallet behind, at least some of the time.


----------



## mschloz (Oct 25, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It will ship with an 1850 mAh battery, I have been able to confirm this with my source that showed me the snapshot of all the accessories available at launch for the phone, complete with SKU's and all. I can PM you the SKU if you'd like to try to order one =P


I am going to try and order one! I am sick of my Droid charge not working properly, I am on my 3rd replacement phone!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Isn't Google Wallet only available for Sprint?

Or is that because the Nexus S is on Sprint and its the only phone with NFC?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Have you heard of Google Wallet ????? Just asking in case you mentioned that because Android Beam aren't enough (which I understand), thats a pretty neat feature for me, to be able to leave my wallet behind, at least some of the time.


Google wallet is sweet....if I can find a place to use it....

Also, I wouldn't leave my wallet behind if I were you. You're still going to need ID (driver's license if you're driving).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It will ship with an 1850 mAh battery, I have been able to confirm this with my source that showed me the snapshot of all the accessories available at launch for the phone, complete with SKU's and all. I can PM you the SKU if you'd like to try to order one =P


Any reason for not just posting them? If so, I'd like the SKU. I was doing some research into this and I initially thought I discovered that we were getting 2100mAh batteries but now I suspect that the photo I was getting specs from (which came from Samsung) was for an extended SGS2 battery.


----------

